# Your Steak!



## OPC'n

Steak can either make your taste buds explode or shrink back in aghast chalky taste. I love cooking and I'm alway practicing. I've practiced cooking steak for so long I've decided upon a set way of preparing it. 

Ribeye steak is the best. It must be a thick cut with lots of marbling. I salt it and pepper it so well you can't see the meat. I put oil in an iron skillet set on high heat. I allow one side to cook on high till it's crispy then turn it over to sear the other side never turning over and over again. It cooks till it's medium rare to rare and very delicious. 

What's your style?


----------



## Elizabeth

We have a terrific local meat vendor at our market, and the rib-eyes are incredible. I like them on the grill, a little bit of pepper/salt and seasoning. I let mine sit out to warm before grilling, but always out of the dogs' reach. Learned that the hard way, ha. Like you, one turn, good sear to medium...oh, nothing better. Esp with fresh-from-the-garden basil, tomato and garlic chopped and tossed with a little olive oil and some good country Italian bread, buttered and grilled a bit. Perfect meal.


----------



## Edward

Kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, Worcestershire sauce. 

Let them sit while the grill is getting hot.

Sear on both sides, turn off the gas (I use a natural gas grill), close the lid, and let them cook to medium well.


----------



## kodos

We do them a couple of ways.

1. Put them on the Weber Charcoal Grill indirect usually without any wood chunks. Cook at 225 degrees until the internal is about 120 degrees or so (have a remote probe that monitors Internal Temp). Then get the coals burning hot and move them to sear quickly to form a crust. This gives a nice perfectly medium rare steak on the inside with a nice crusty exterior that has a nice smokiness to it. Cooking at 225 means that I get a pretty evenly cooked piece of steak, especially since I like my steaks pretty thick. I buy them from Costco and cut them up myself.

2. Sous Vide them. Put them in the water bath, until the internals are also about 120 degrees. Then do the searing on a VERY HOT cast iron pan. I do this technique when I don't want to suffer in the Texas heat. We've only started doing this recently, but the results are very good. To give it some depth of flavor that I find a little lacking compared to the charcoal grill, I will sometimes put flavored butter on them while in the pan. With a nice porous ribeye, the butter seeps in nicely and rounds out the flavor.


----------



## johnny

This is all great advice (I am a reasonably bad cook)

I talked my wife into allowing me to buy a Komodo Joe when our last BBQ needed replacing.
I am pretty terrible at using it, but the results generally taste amazing.
When my friends come over for a Barbie, my general rule of thumb is, allow 4 to five hours.
And I'll cook you a steak, ribs, and chicken nibbles to die for, albeit very very slowly.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Sarah, I only recently experienced skillet seered steak at home. Surprisingly good if done right. The way it was done for me was similar to Sarah. Fresh ground pepper and sea salt pressed into each side. Preheated Cast iron skillet was used to sear both sides fairly thoroughly, then the skillet (with steaks) was put in a preheated oven at 350 for 5 to 10 minutes depending on steak thickness and desired result. Delicious!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

While I don't eat as much beef as I used to (and haven't had a steak in a while), ditto Sarah's method, and to finishing in the oven, but I prefer a thick NY Strip. And prime is the way to go if you only do this on occasion. 


Jimmy the Greek said:


> Sarah, I only recently experienced skillet seered steak at home. Surprisingly good if done right. The way it was done for me was similar to Sarah. Fresh ground pepper and sea salt pressed into each side. Preheated Cast iron skillet was used to sear both sides fairly thoroughly, then the skillet (with steaks) was put in a preheated oven at 350 for 5 to 10 minutes depending on steak thickness and desired result. Delicious!


----------



## Edward

NaphtaliPress said:


> While I don't eat as much beef as I used to (and haven't had a steak in a while)



Yes there is that, with even hamburger being fairly rare these days, but it appears that the cost of beef should drift back down a bit from the record highs over the past year.


----------



## hammondjones

If we're talking steak qua steak, then the ribeye is the best cut on the cow. I'm partial to it grilled to medium-rare with nice charring, and a little bit of chimmichurri on the side. And, if you ever see the ribeye cap or deckle on the menu at a nice place, do not pass Go, do not collect $200, order it.

On the other hand, I find the skirt and flank steaks to be very flavorful for fajitas, and I'll grill those over screaming hot coals.

Either way, not above medium-rare for a steak, let's be civilized here, people.


----------



## Peairtach

In Christ we have "steak on a plate while we wait, as well as pie in the sky when we die".

In among the buildings to the right of the River Tay in the above picture, is a pub/restaurant where I've often had a tasty steak.

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-capital-asset


----------



## TheOldCourse

Jimmy the Greek said:


> Sarah, I only recently experienced skillet seered steak at home. Surprisingly good if done right. The way it was done for me was similar to Sarah. Fresh ground pepper and sea salt pressed into each side. Preheated Cast iron skillet was used to sear both sides fairly thoroughly, then the skillet (with steaks) was put in a preheated oven at 350 for 5 to 10 minutes depending on steak thickness and desired result. Delicious!



My wife and I don't have a place for a real grill now so that's how we do it (do I lose masculine points if I admit she usually cooks them?) and it turns out well. Add a little homemade gorgonzola cream sauce to finish and it's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Edward

Peairtach said:


> where I've often had a tasty steak.



Not sure I'd want to try their 'chilli' on the special menu.


----------

